# Men's Health Clinic



## JukeboxHero (Mar 3, 2015)

Hey Guys,

I've been thinking about checking this place to see if they can help me with some "performance" issues. I don't know if their methods are legit or it's some kind of scam or pill solution.

Columbus Men's Clinic: Columbus’ Premier Men’s Clinic for treating Erectile Dysfunction, Low Testosterone & Premature Ejaculation

I actually scheduled an appointment, but my Marriage counselor cautioned me against it, saying it was a fraud of some kind where they keep you coming back but never really solve the problem. She recommended scheduling an appointment with your standard urologist.

I'll admit, it does sound a bit like a "miracle cure", especially when you look at the Priapus shot.

What do you guys think?


----------



## batsociety (Jan 23, 2015)

Take your counselor's advice.


----------



## Constable Odo (Feb 14, 2015)

JukeboxHero said:


> What do you guys think?


Talk to your urologist.


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

IMHO, the clinic should be your last resort. Firstly, they're pricey. Secondly, many can be "less than transparent" about their practice. We're currently working with a clinic for my wife and her HRT regimen. Before we even met with the doctor to find out what she is going to recommend, we had to shell out about $1,000 dollars for the initial appointment and blood test.

The hormones are about $150/month and they will only give you the prescription if you work with their "approved" list of pharmacies who happen to be much more expensive than a tradition pharmacy (Costco, Walgreens, Walmart).

In our case, we opted to purchase the less expensive hormones for my wife from their approved pharmacy, but the more expensive hormone...I've opted to go "elsewhere" as it is way less expensive.


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

Don't know what it is, but the website looks like a Hook Em In type deal.

The Men's Clinic movement has gone nuts. If you listen to sports radio, there are non stop. Some sound pretty legit. I hear ads from a couple where they say the visit is $199 including Rx, and if it doesn't work, money back. Some of these are affiliated with hospitals that are well established. Still a scam? Possibly, but if you can't function, $199 might be worth a go.

Definitely, a urologist would be the safest way to go, especially if your insurance might cover it.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Have you ever gotten bloodwork done to determine what your hormone levels are?

I do know guys who self administer TRT to themselves from cheaper "sources" vs going through a doctor, saves them a ton of money. Of course there are other issues that you could run in to, so not suggesting this.


----------



## Buddy400 (Aug 30, 2014)

Well, the "miracle cure" is probably a shot in your d!ck. This works, but it's not necessarily pleasant. You'll automatically get an erection and keep it for a couple of hours. The other options are Viagra, which is easy to get from a doctor (but expensive) and T - Therapy which probably would help. Your standard Urologist probably isn't going to take your sexual concerns very seriously. The Low-T clinic isn't going to take your health too seriously.

What problem are you looking to solve?


----------



## Constable Odo (Feb 14, 2015)

Buddy400 said:


> Your standard Urologist probably isn't going to take your sexual concerns very seriously.


Maybe doctors in the midwest are different than around here... When I went to my first urologist visit at age 50, I got a whole series of questions regarding my sex life, performance, etc. Good thing it was a male doc, would have felt a bit awkward if it were a female doc asking those questions... especially if she were hot!


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Insurance will cover things only if your primary care doc documents symptoms. I half jokingly asked for a T test and he gave me the official party line... No symptoms no test


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

john117 said:


> Insurance will cover things only if your primary care doc documents symptoms. I half jokingly asked for a T test and he gave me the official party line... No symptoms no test


Lol, yeah. I wanted to get my levels tested just to have an idea where I stood, but unfortunately I had no symptoms to justify. Now I know though, next time I go to the doctor I will complain that I have no energy and now hate women 

There are private labs you can get your hormone levels tested relatively cheap.


----------



## Constable Odo (Feb 14, 2015)

EllisRedding said:


> Now I know though, next time I go to the doctor I will complain that I have no energy and now hate women


Your doctor will just tell you to stop reading TAM.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Constable Odo said:


> Your doctor will just tell you to stop reading TAM.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

An endocrinologist should be the guy to see for your hormones. There is more to it than just getting a blood draw for T.

Most urologists are not experts in hormones. Some may be, but many are not. Endocrinologists will look at the whole hormone picture, and this is their area of expertise.

I don't think you need to go to some miracle hard-on clinic for this kind of work. I didn't go past the first page of that website, but I am a bit turned off by their claim of giving you some custom blended med on your first visit. They seem to claim they test only T and PSA, at least for the intro $99 package. My gut feeling is that this is not a place I would go to.


----------



## JukeboxHero (Mar 3, 2015)

Thor said:


> An endocrinologist should be the guy to see for your hormones. There is more to it than just getting a blood draw for T.
> 
> Most urologists are not experts in hormones. Some may be, but many are not. Endocrinologists will look at the whole hormone picture, and this is their area of expertise.
> 
> I don't think you need to go to some miracle hard-on clinic for this kind of work. I didn't go past the first page of that website, but I am a bit turned off by their claim of giving you some custom blended med on your first visit. They seem to claim they test only T and PSA, at least for the intro $99 package. My gut feeling is that this is not a place I would go to.



Thanks for the info.

So, I went to the Urologist, and overall it was pretty quick and uneventful. He asked me some questions like "Do you get erections in the Morning" and I replied yes. I think he asked me some other questions about being able to get an erection. He did the typical testicle check and said he couldn't see anything wrong with me.

He said as long as you can get erections (at least in the morning) than it wasn't physical and there was nothing you could do about it. I tried to pry more with other questions about my lack of ability to maintain erection or why it becomes soft sometimes when I try to penetrate. He said if it's not physical, it's Psycho-demic (?) 

Beyond that, he didn't have much to offer. I had to find him again and ask about Sex Therapy, to see if that might help. He said it might.

Also, got a testerone blood test. My Tlevel is 341... Not sure if that's good or bad?


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

341 is at the low end. There is a chart based on age, with lower T being "normal" the older you get. But that 75 yr old guy who can't get hard supposedly has a "normal" T level! It may be 300. The 18 yr old who can stay hard all night even after multiple orgasms has a normal T of maybe 900.

T is highest in the morning, so getting a morning erection but having difficulty in the evening seems consistent with low T.

Endocrinologists will do a real workup on your hormone profile. That's where I would go.


----------



## JukeboxHero (Mar 3, 2015)

Thor said:


> 341 is at the low end. There is a chart based on age, with lower T being "normal" the older you get. But that 75 yr old guy who can't get hard supposedly has a "normal" T level! It may be 300. The 18 yr old who can stay hard all night even after multiple orgasms has a normal T of maybe 900.
> 
> T is highest in the morning, so getting a morning erection but having difficulty in the evening seems consistent with low T.
> 
> Endocrinologists will do a real workup on your hormone profile. That's where I would go.



I thought it was on the low end. Are there any legit and safe ways to boost your testorone? I noticed I'm not even getting morning wood as much anymore and don't feel like trying to initiate sex atm. My wife isn't interested at all, except the occasional moment when I get her aroused in the morning and then it's still just me performing oral on her. I'm usually pretty hard or at least have a healthy chubby until I try to stick it inside...then it just doesn't cooperate and it's not hard enough to push through (my wife is also pretty tight).


Oh, forgot to tell you. The doctor gave me a free test kit of 6 Cialis pills. He said I didn't need them, but it might have the placebo effect that could make me feel more confident and as a result, help the psycho-demic issues that I have.


----------



## Constable Odo (Feb 14, 2015)

JukeboxHero said:


> My wife isn't interested at all, except the occasional moment when I get her aroused in the morning and then it's still just me performing oral on her.


This alone would make me go flaccid. I mean, what's the fun of engaging a woman who simply isn't "into" it? 

Your largest sex organ is your brain. That's why a lot of ED problems are psychosomatic and not physical. If you're otherwise getting erections, then there's nothing "physically" wrong with you. Men normally get erections during REM sleep, so many times docs will test you using a snap gauge. If its working when you're asleep, then the problem is in your head.

Google "testosterone chart age". You'll likely find that 341 is within the "normal" range, but like everything else, what is "normal" for one person may not be "normal" for someone else. Your personal "normal" may be 500.

While there may be no direct relationship between T and erections, there is a relationship between T and feeling tired/worn out, and if your body is physically/mentally tired, your body is likely to not respond -- again, that "brain" thing.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

JukeboxHero said:


> I thought it was on the low end. Are there any legit and safe ways to boost your testorone? I noticed I'm not even getting morning wood as much anymore and don't feel like trying to initiate sex atm. My wife isn't interested at all, except the occasional moment when I get her aroused in the morning and then it's still just me performing oral on her. I'm usually pretty hard or at least have a healthy chubby until I try to stick it inside...then it just doesn't cooperate and it's not hard enough to push through (my wife is also pretty tight).
> 
> 
> Oh, forgot to tell you. The doctor gave me a free test kit of 6 Cialis pills. He said I didn't need them, but it might have the placebo effect that could make me feel more confident and as a result, help the psycho-demic issues that I have.


There are supplements that will give you a minimal boost in your T levels within normal range (almost the same concept as taking vitamin C to help boost your immune system). I have noticed in the past a boost in my libido, but in general I have a rather high libido as is. However, it won't take someone who has low t and turn them into Ron Jeremy. 

Otherwise, if you truly felt getting your t levels elevated would fix your problem, you would need to go down the path of TRT, but that would be something an Endocrinologist could shed more light on with a full hormonal panel. Depending on what state you live in (assuming you live in the US), there are private med sites you can use to get the bloodwork done without having to go through a doctor for relatively cheap (assuming a doctor won't write a prescrip for the bloodwork).


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

From what I've read, anything which will have a substantial effect on T is outlawed in the USA, except Rx stuff. Having said that, I am a big proponent of vitamins and minerals. Especially D, E, and Zinc for male sexual health.

If you get morning wood, your cardio-vascular health is adequate to get erections. But that doesn't mean the bio-chemistry is there. Boosting T will definitely improve your ability to get hard, to stay hard, and your overall libido. TRT was outrageously expensive for me so I quit it. While I was on it my T went from about 375 to 888. I felt like I was 17 again! I backed off the dosage a bit and felt really great but without so much of the obsession over sex.

If there was a reasonably cheap way to boost my T a couple hundred points I would do it in an instant.

Try all the different ED meds to find one you and your partner like. I use Staxyn, which is a very fast acting version of Levitra in a mouth-dissolving form. Within less than 10 minutes it is working for me. That is fast enough that I am never waiting for it to take effect before getting naked. My wife says she doesn't like Cialis because she can't read my response to tell how I am doing. I find orgasm on Cialis is less intense or pleasurable. I've never tried Viagra.

Start with a low dose. Break the pills in half or even fourths to see if it works for you. They sell cheap little guillotine pill cutters at the pharmacy for splitting pills cleanly.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Thor said:


> From what I've read, anything which will have a substantial effect on T is outlawed in the USA, except Rx stuff. Having said that, I am a big proponent of vitamins and minerals. Especially D, E, and Zinc for male sexual health.


Correct, if you want to take something that will have a meaningful impact on your T levels you will need to go through a doctor (or go off the beaten path....).

Vitamin D, Tongkat Ali extract, Shilajit, Horny Goat Weed etc... are all vitamins/natural ingredients that help support sexual health in males.


----------



## Buddy400 (Aug 30, 2014)

Juke,

Do the Men's Health Clinic (if you can afford it). 

If you got a killer erection, would the wife be willing to give it a test ride? If not, save your money.


----------

